# Umrechnung der Temperatur ( Fahrenheit in Celsius)



## eraera (13. Dez 2014)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt mit Java angefangen und ich habe leider Probleme mit dieser Aufgabe.. Also das habe ich bisher gemacht und ich weiß es nicht, was ich genau weiter machen muss.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte 



```
public class Umrechnung {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        
        int celsius;
        celsius = 20;
        System.out.println("celsius = "+celsius);
        
        int fahrenheit;
        System.out.println("fahrenheit = "+fahrenheit);
        
        System.out.print("begin calculation:");
        fahrenheit = celsius * 9 / 5 + 32;
        System.out.println("calculation finished");
        
    }

}
```


----------



## Flown (13. Dez 2014)

Wo ist das Problem? Falsche Reihenfolge der Anweisungen?


```
public class Umrechnung {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        
        int celsius;
        celsius = 20;
        System.out.println("celsius = "+celsius);
        
        System.out.print("begin calculation:");
        int fahrenheit = celsius * 9 / 5 + 32;
        System.out.println("calculation finished");
        System.out.println("fahrenheit = "+fahrenheit);
    }

}
```


----------



## eraera (13. Dez 2014)

Hjuu... Vielen Dank


----------

